# Getting the Cave ready for visitors



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2015)

A couple of good friends are coming to visit in a matter of days. So I thought I should get the Cave spruced up a bit. Kind of ....make it more presentable These guys are traveling a good distance to get here and, I DON"T want them to be disappointed. DO I??:biggrin:

How did I do? :wink:


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Ah! It will only take you a few moments to get it in shape!:biggrin:

BTW, I hadn't thought of a SawZall as a pen turning tool!


----------



## mark james (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like a mess...  Better get cracking... :biggrin:

I'm bringing a camera!!!  NPDH...


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like you need some room for the chairs.

This can kind-of be a runthrough for when the real out-of-town guests arrive.
Looks better with each new picture.  You are getting there Chuck.

I thought you went through all those boxes and put things away.
LOL


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey!!! There's my coffee cup!!!! Yahoo!!! I found it :biggrin::redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Ah! It will only take you a few moments to get it in shape!:biggrin:
> 
> BTW, I hadn't thought of a SawZall as a pen turning tool!


Don't rule out ANYTHING!:biggrin:



mark james said:


> Looks like a mess...  Better get cracking... :biggrin:
> 
> I'm bringing a camera!!!  NPDH...


IT IS!:redface:



stonepecker said:


> Looks like you need some room for the chairs.
> 
> This can kind-of be a runthrough for when the real out-of-town guests arrive.
> Looks better with each new picture.  You are getting there Chuck.
> ...


NO....I said I cleaned out 4 boxes. :redface: As you can see...there's more


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 19, 2015)

I'ld find it kind of awkward working in that shop on pens....

The grinder is across the room from your lathe, meaning lots of back and forth when you want to touch up that edge.

The drill press is right next to the lathe, and I see a ton of bits hanging up across the room from it over by the grinder.

I'ld say, either swap the drill press and the grinder positions, or move the grinder and the bits over to the left side so it's all closer together.


The table saw is in a really awkward position too .... stuck in the corner where you can't really use it.  I assume you pull it out each time you need it, but a better idea would be to make it more of a central island that you can use any time you need it.  Possibly keep it against the back wall under the AC unit, but there you still run into issues with length of cut.


----------



## mark james (Oct 19, 2015)

Can't please everyone...




Skie_M said:


> I'ld find it kind of awkward working in that shop on pens....
> 
> The grinder is across the room from your lathe, meaning lots of back and forth when you want to touch up that edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> I'ld find it kind of awkward working in that shop on pens....
> 
> The grinder is across the room from your lathe, meaning lots of back and forth when you want to touch up that edge.
> 
> ...


 YOU SIR, have quite an eye and, have great organizational ideas. BUT....in my case, these won't work. The grinder hasn't been used in many years (but I have one) it's just there. I use carbide cutters for all turnings. The bits are the main sizes I use for the metal lathe. They are on magnetic strips where, they are handy. But yes, I need to move the grinder (and other stuff) Haven't used the table saw since the cave was finished. It's light and, I move it outside to cut anything. It would be a very small island in there too :redface::biggrin: Thanks Gregory....keep  them coming!:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2015)

mark james said:


> Can't please everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "I went to a garden party" Rick Nelson


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Looks like you need some room for the chairs.
> 
> This can kind-of be a runthrough for when the real out-of-town guests arrive.
> Looks better with each new picture.  You are getting there Chuck.
> ...


 I may get a couple of stools. Looking forward to your visit too Wayne. Wanna come on down now and.....HELP?:biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 19, 2015)

ROTFLMAO.

You have got to be kidding. In the last 36 hours I have had to tell people that I don't have the time to get their work done in the time frame they have given me.
Example.......Their parents died....one in 2003, the other in 2014. THEY want to order a tombstone from me that I have to order. (6 weeks waiting for stone) Nothing in my stock catches their eye. They want me to meet with the sexton.....find their grave spaces and get all the regulations from the cemetery board. Design and engrave their stone and have this all done before next weekend when their siblings are comming.
Nothing like a rush job.

I told them it isn't going to happen. They tell me that they know I can do it.
That is just one example. It seem that when the weatherman starts talking about what the future has in store.......the people all get in a rush.
And, I won't rush my work cause that is when mistakes happen ......not to mention accidents.


I will be planning the trip when the holidays are over Chuck.  You will know when I am comming.
See you then.  Heck, I will even bring you a chair for the cave.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 19, 2015)

lol ... silly me!  I thought your metal lathe was a grinder!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 20, 2015)

Why is everyone in such as dang mood, it looks perfectly fine to me, much cleaner and neater than my cave, but then again mine is a real cave .....damn those pesky bats.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 20, 2015)

Heh ... my cave is my living room with wood shavings all over the floor .... god forbid I have any guests any time this year.  I really need to work on that whole "shop" thing ...


----------



## skiprat (Oct 20, 2015)

Mmmmm.....I wanna know how your *Pretty Little Girly Studio* got to be such a damned dump as you haven't used it since you built it !! :biggrin:

Like the pink towels, btw.....kinda suits you!! 


Sorry Chuck.....just rattling your cage as usual...:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Oct 20, 2015)

Dammit Chuck get a Budweiser lighted sign in there and get rid of the pink towels.  People are starting to talk.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 20, 2015)

I would wait till the guest get there and let them clean it up for you.:biggrin:

You would think it would look somewhat neater being it was just built. Why is it that no matter how much room we dedicate to our shops it is never enough?? Good luck.


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 20, 2015)

You actually have a spot to turn around it where your elbows don't knock something over. It's OK just like it is.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 20, 2015)

I will be looking for some of the new Playboy centerfolds.  I really have to ask what the world is comming to when the Playboy centerfolds change the history of the magazine.

Chuck, you need some 'art' on the walls for this to be a "Man Cave"  At the very least a poster from Chevy corp.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe a Snap-on Calendar or clock?  Copenhagen sign?  The possibilities are endless but poor Chucks time and money are not, sigh.  Pop a top, salute the crowd and  toast the  "bunch of smart asses":biggrin:


----------



## hcpens (Oct 20, 2015)

ONLY one thing to say - looks like a very busy wood worker's cave.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 20, 2015)

Much cleaner than my shop, I'd rather make stuff than clean.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 20, 2015)

Considering I haven't turned in a year, it's much cleaner than mine. Right now I have a Big Block Chrysler, Big Block Chevy, a few powerglides, and a ton of other car parts cluttering up my shop


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 20, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> BTW, I hadn't thought of a SawZall as a pen turning tool!


 
Same goes for the caulking gun!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 20, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> ROTFLMAO.
> 
> You have got to be kidding. In the last 36 hours I have had to tell people that I don't have the time to get their work done in the time frame they have given me.
> Example.......Their parents died....one in 2003, the other in 2014. THEY want to order a tombstone from me that I have to order. (6 weeks waiting for stone) Nothing in my stock catches their eye. They want me to meet with the sexton.....find their grave spaces and get all the regulations from the cemetery board. Design and engrave their stone and have this all done before next weekend when their siblings are comming.
> ...


Wayne! There is NO room for ANY chairs :redface::biggrin: But...the patio is right outside the door:wink::biggrin:



Skie_M said:


> lol ... silly me!  I thought your metal lathe was a grinder!


 Poor photography :biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Why is everyone in such as dang mood, it looks perfectly fine to me, much cleaner and neater than my cave, but then again mine is a real cave .....damn those pesky bats.


FINALLY! A little support :biggrin: Thanks Roy!



Skie_M said:


> Heh ... my cave is my living room with wood shavings all over the floor .... god forbid I have any guests any time this year.  I really need to work on that whole "shop" thing ...


That's exactly how I began my journey. In an apartment on a workbench in the dining area. So my new cave isn't so bad :biggrin:



skiprat said:


> Mmmmm.....I wanna know how your *Pretty Little Girly Studio* got to be such a damned dump as you haven't used it since you built it !! :biggrin:
> 
> Like the pink towels, btw.....kinda suits you!!
> 
> ...


:biggrin: It plagues me :redface: 
The Pink towel:
1. I asked her for a super absorbent towel I could use in the shop
2. THAT is the one she brought to me:tongue:
3. Over here....REAL men wear Pink:biggrin::tongue:
4. I just use the towel to dry the lathe:tongue:
THANKS Steven!:wink:



mredburn said:


> Dammit Chuck get a Budweiser lighted sign in there and get rid of the pink towels.  People are starting to talk.


Mike, you have so many wonderful ideas. I WOULD love to have one of those neon signs. 



jttheclockman said:


> I would wait till the guest get there and let them clean it up for you.:biggrin:
> 
> You would think it would look somewhat neater being it was just built. Why is it that no matter how much room we dedicate to our shops it is never enough?? Good luck.


Already thought of that JT. But they aren't coming here for that.:redface: It will likely be a mess no matter what I do.



stonepecker said:


> I will be looking for some of the new Playboy centerfolds.  I really have to ask what the world is comming to when the Playboy centerfolds change the history of the magazine.
> 
> Chuck, you need some 'art' on the walls for this to be a "Man Cave"  At the very least a poster from Chevy corp.


I'm thinking I'll need some shelves on those walls (what's left of them)


----------



## Curly (Oct 20, 2015)

Chuck that's not a pink towel. It's a red one that's been washed and bleached so often it faded.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 20, 2015)

You remember that one thread that talks about using the craft foam for application of CA?

Well, it has another application too, pun fully intended.

Get a full sheet of the craft foam (or whatever size you think will fit on your lathe bed while wet sanding) and a few of the little neodymium magnets for craft work ... put two on the craft foam so that they hold the foam to your lathe bed in the proper position to catch drips.  Cut any excess foam away that you think will be in the way, and then superglue the magnets to the foam while it's still right there on the lathe.

This way, the foam is re-useable and will stick magnetically to your lathe ways ... it's waterproof and will protect the lathe bed from rust while you do your wet sanding or decal work.

To keep water from pooling and then dripping onto the lathe, fold a paper towel and lay it on top the craft foam.  Toss it if it gets too wet, or just squeeze out the excess water and lay it back down if you're not done using it yet.


This works especially great for those lathes designed to have the MOTOR mounted directly beneath the spindle where the WATER WOULD DRIP ON IT if you don't prevent it from happening.


(PS ... grab the foam while you're doing CA application too ... will keep the CA from getting all over the lathe bed.)


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 20, 2015)

mredburn said:


> Maybe a Snap-on Calendar or clock?  Copenhagen sign?  The possibilities are endless but poor Chucks time and money are not, sigh.  Pop a top, salute the crowd and  toast the  "bunch of smart asses":biggrin:


 


hcpens said:


> ONLY one thing to say - looks like a very busy wood worker's cave.


 


Rick_G said:


> Much cleaner than my shop, I'd rather make stuff than clean.


 


EBorraga said:


> Considering I haven't turned in a year, it's much cleaner than mine. Right now I have a Big Block Chrysler, Big Block Chevy, a few powerglides, and a ton of other car parts cluttering up my shop


 


Skie_M said:


> You remember that one thread that talks about using the craft foam for application of CA?
> 
> Well, it has another application too, pun fully intended.
> 
> ...


 Great process! But....I'm going to want a new lathe someday. This one has held up since 2006 and so far shows no sign of quitting. So....I'm going to rust the hell out of it :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 20, 2015)

Awwww .... save it for the next owner!  Could be one of us beginners lurking about here who will pay good money for that thing!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 20, 2015)

Hell,
Chuck can hold his own contest for the 12th Bash and make it a year long.

Which ever of his friends comes to visit him from the greatest distance, he can give them the lathe. (it is up to the winner to pay shipping).
This is one contest that Skiprat has a real chance in winning.

THEN, Chuck can get a new lathe. Maybe his bride will get him one for Christmas 2016.
Of course, he could put up a donation jar just inside the Cave and we all could chip in.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 21, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Hell,
> Chuck can hold his own contest for the 12th Bash and make it a year long.
> 
> Which ever of his friends comes to visit him from the greatest distance, he can give them the lathe. (it is up to the winner to pay shipping).
> ...


 I'll get my own lathe when the time comes. There's a limit to how much I want to owe her :wink::biggrin:

I like the donation jar idea :biggrin:
Chuck can hold his own contest for the 12th Bash and make it a year long
Maybe Derek will run the contest. He's good at stealing competitors. Shameless Varmint!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 21, 2015)

dalecamino said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> > Hell,
> ...


 
First of all:  I didn't steal them.  I just "borrowed" them for the month of Feb.  After that I gave them back.

Second of All:  Shameless Varmit.....Ever hear that old addage about catching flies with honey?


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 21, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > stonepecker said:
> ...


 No.....you're confused.. borrowing is obtaining with permission:wink: Without permission it's STEALING :biggrin: How much Honey are we talking about? Never mind your criminal history. We don't care about that. :biggrin: Just need a good contest aimed at getting Skiprat to let loose of some of those shillings:biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 21, 2015)

Whoa, wait, who's talkin shillings here?


I only have one of those and I don't wanna give it up!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 21, 2015)

I have had shingles.....you can have them.  Hurt and itch like hell.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 21, 2015)

Whoa, wait, who said anything about shingles?

Don't those go on the roof?

I like the cedar ones that they put on the side of your house, too .... I found out that enough for 100 square feet of siding costs about 100 dollars.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 21, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> I have had shingles.....you can have them.  Hurt and itch like hell.


NOT Shingles!!! Shillings.....that's what they call some of their coins over where Skiprat lives (most of the time) 'cept when he's off in some other nation building stuff...or whatever he does and, keep your itchy stuff for yourself :wink:



Skie_M said:


> Whoa, wait, who said anything about shingles?
> 
> Don't those go on the roof?
> 
> I like the cedar ones that they put on the side of your house, too .... I found out that enough for 100 square feet of siding costs about 100 dollars.


 No....the coins don't go on the roof....or the side of the house. They go in my pocket. But $100.00 works for ME!!:biggrin: I'll PM my paypal addy :biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 21, 2015)

...... but then how will I keep the wind and water out of my house?


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 21, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> ...... but then how will I keep the wind and water out of my house?


 Do you have homeowners coverage?  Cut some corners on the rebuild and,,,,get me a new lathe :biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 21, 2015)

But I like the lathe I already have, it works pretty good for me even though it's a Harbor Freight mini wood lathe.  You probably don't want to "upgrade" to this.

Also, I don't cut corners ... I'm trying to add a corner to my house, not remove one.  Don't be silly ....


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 21, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> But I like the lathe I already have, it works pretty good for me even though it's a Harbor Freight mini wood lathe.  You probably don't want to "upgrade" to this.
> 
> Also, I don't cut corners ... I'm trying to add a corner to my house, not remove one.  Don't be silly ....


 NOOOO! Not for you....for me!  That's what this whole donation deal is about. Getting a new lathe for ME!:wink::biggrin:

I can't help being silly.....


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 21, 2015)

What?  You want me to donate my one and only shilling to you?


I just polished it!!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 21, 2015)

Me....Me....Me.
It isn't always about Me.  The is dow ray fal so la tea.   I don't understand it.
Your parents bought you books,  Sent you to school.

And what is this crap about money from overseas?
Take care of our own problems here before we owe ourselves across the world.

And sometimes the only way to show a profit is by cutting corners.
Of course, that also means that the quality goes down with it.

This really has gotten out of hand.
Hey Chuck......Who iis comming to visit and when?


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 22, 2015)

The real question is if Mark can handle that Banjo music for two solid hours with me riding shotgun


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 22, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Me....Me....Me.
> It isn't always about Me.  The is dow ray fal so la tea.   I don't understand it.
> Your parents bought you books,  Sent you to school.
> 
> ...


YES...ME!

Hey you started the whole contest deal. I think it's gonna be a block buster.:biggrin:

As soon as we get Derek to head it up :wink: 



EBorraga said:


> The real question is if Mark can handle that Banjo music for two solid hours with me riding shotgun


Honestly Ernie....I think Mark can handle anything. Guess he's going to have to at least once :biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 22, 2015)

EBorraga said:


> The real question is if Mark can handle that Banjo music for two solid hours with me riding shotgun



Hey ... you mean stuff like what these here boys be playin?

sleepy man banjo boys


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 22, 2015)

The Banjo Boys are awesome. Been probably a year since I've watched them. Thanks for the reminder :wink:


----------



## mark james (Oct 22, 2015)

EBorraga said:


> The real question is if Mark can handle that Banjo music for two solid hours with me riding shotgun



Well Ernie:  Got some good news for you!!!

I have an Undergraduate Degree in Music Education...  Took 12 weeks of Banjo lessons for my degree (2 semesters of stringswere required.  Me:  Viola and Banjo...); and Lived for 4 years in South Central Indiana, and REGULARILY travelled through Nashville Indiana to visit my fiance!  I was living in a house trailer in Franklin, IN,   and she was at IU Graduate School.

So.. from Bill Monroe Country!!!  Bring it on.  :musical-note::musical-note::musical-note::musical-note:

Right now, several hours of Bluegrass sounds very appealing to what I have to listen tomorrow AM.

OH,  I still have my 5 string in the basement  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 22, 2015)

mark james said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is if Mark can handle that Banjo music for two solid hours with me riding shotgun
> ...


 
See Ernie?? What did I say? He not only can handle it.....he can produce it  Mark...you're amazing. I should have lived in a trailer and went to school :redface:


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 22, 2015)

Hopefully, we can get a show going in Feb and have Mark be the headliner.

Anyone else got talent?  I mean does anyone else here do something strange?  I keep putting my foot in my mouth.  Ok would anyone like to MC the show?  Yes Derek, we know, you can put your hand down.  
I can make a pulled pork sandwich and sell them.  Who wants to be the tap dance man?

You know Chuck, this is going to be a great time in the cave.  Hope you got enough pop.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd reckon a guess you've been to Bean Blossom before  I didn't make it this year, but it's awesome. I only kid about Banjo music because Johnny CNC rode with me a few times. His only request was NO BANJO MUSIC 


mark james said:


> EBorraga said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is if Mark can handle that Banjo music for two solid hours with me riding shotgun
> ...


----------

